# Laparoscopic Gastropexy



## KoBee (Jun 6, 2019)

Can't find a code for only Laparascopic Gastropexy, all the research I have looked at it keeps telling me to use 43659, is this correct? if so, what other code can I compare it to get a dollar amount ?

1. Diagnostic Laparoscopy
2. Laparoscopic Gastropexy

Anyone willing to help me please


----------



## kathrynw (Jun 10, 2019)

Hi,
From the information provided 43659 is correct for Gastropexy.


----------



## KoBee (Jun 14, 2019)

Thank you very much


----------

